
Concord: How I built a screen sharing application in two weeks - yannikyeo
https://medium.com/@bradziolko/concord-how-i-built-a-screen-sharing-application-in-two-weeks-bef3f6a56ec4
======
vlovich123
I'm surprised the author doesn't mention Chrome remote desktop. Works like a
charm even for technologically challenged users where they can give you a code
to connect to their machine.

~~~
InGodsName
Which encoder does Chrome RDP use?

